# Failed inspection



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Midnitel said:


> I replaced old 100Amp main breaker panel with same size panel in basement.Inspector failed for not having drip pan over the panel.
> I replaced hundreds panel never had that problem before. Any ideas what that can be?


Are the water pipes or plumbing running over the top? Read article 110.26(F)(1) (a) & (b)


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Midnitel said:


> I replaced old 100Amp main breaker panel with same size panel in basement.Inspector failed for not having drip pan over the panel.
> I replaced hundreds panel never had that problem before. Any ideas what that can be?


Were you there during the inspection?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Were you there during the inspection?


I never meet the inspectors-- not my job- it is his job.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Are the water pipes or plumbing running over the top? Read article 110.26(F)(1) (a) & (b)


 I think you have hit the nail on the head Dennis.:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

under pipes, very bad!
move that service or the plumbing.


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Are the water pipes or plumbing running over the top? Read article 110.26(F)(1) (a) & (b)


Don't remember it was 3 month ago, will go back next week.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Midnitel said:


> Don't remember it was 3 month ago, will go back next week.


 Take a picture and post it here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Were you there during the inspection?


No, customer call today


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Are the water pipes or plumbing running over the top? Read article 110.26(F)(1) (a) & (b)


 I replaced existing panel.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Midnitel said:


> I replaced existing panel.


Yes and that means you must bring it up to code- at least in some areas.


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

there are about 30 town houses and they all have identical layout


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I never meet the inspectors-- not my job- it is his job.


Even though there is no law that requires us to be there some of them insist on it..

So i try to schedule them on thursday or friday ,friday is best because they are in a good mood mostly,, so i go to each one and there usually no problems. somtimes they will find somthing but i just fix it right away.

The Electrical inspectors in this state are real licensed Electricians;, So there none of those multy inspectors that have no feild experiance like some of the other states.


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

How did they passed it frm beginning?


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Even though there is no law that requires us to be there some of them insist on it..
> 
> So i try to schedule them on thursday or friday ,friday is best because they are in a good mood mostly,, so i go to each one and there usually no problems. somtimes they will find somthing but i just fix it right away.
> 
> The Electrical inspectors in this state are real licensed Electricians;, So there none of those multy inspectors that have no feild experiance like some of the other states.


 We usually meet inspector on big jobs, not on every panel change.


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Are the water pipes or plumbing running over the top? Read article 110.26(F)(1) (a) & (b)


 So as long as no piping above panel i'm fine?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Midnitel said:


> We usually meet inspector on big jobs, not on every panel change.



The most important thing in my mind, Is i do not a phone call from a customer that i failed inspection,,,That is an easy way for your customer to lose confidence in you and you will lose that customer..IMO


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> The most important thing in my mind, Is i do not a phone call from a customer that i failed inspection,,,That is an easy way for your customer to lose confidence in you and you will lose that customer..IMO


 Everybody make mistakes, we always going back if we fail, but it's very rare


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Midnitel said:


> Don't remember it was 3 month ago, will go back next week.


What took so long to get the inspection.?.







Midnitel said:


> Everybody make mistakes, we always going back if we fail, but it's very rare


Yes i do too ,,so i want to here it from the inspector not the customer.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've replaced panels in the dirt floor cellars of old homes, and was required to dig the floor deeper around the panel to get the required headroom. No big deal. The code is written in English; black and white for all to see.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

If you replaced what was there (100A Panel) with another 100A panel you should not have to bring anything up to current codes and standards unless you are getting paid to do so, it falls under the rehab code in NJ. 

Just an FYI.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I've replaced panels in the dirt floor cellars of old homes, and was required to dig the floor deeper around the panel to get the required headroom. No big deal. The code is written in English; black and white for all to see.


You got to operate the stupid stick for no reason at all. :thumbsup:





> 110.26(E)
> 
> Exception: In existing dwelling units, service equipment
> or panelboards that do not exceed 200 amperes shall be
> ...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I never meet the inspectors-- not my job- it is his job.


We do not meet the inspector failure rate goes through the roof. Meet the inspector never have any issues.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

brian john said:


> We do not meet the inspector failure rate goes through the roof. Meet the inspector never have any issues.


I guess my refusal to meet them comes from living in Brooklyn, NY when I was a kid. My dad had to drive to every job- mostly in the City to meet the inspectors and pay them off. If you didn't give then a five spot then would not ever come to your next job. It was a big racket that eventually got busted. So I refuse to meet them and they never ask unless it is a job and no one is home. They will not go in an occupied home without somebody else there.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Dennis, in the 70's I was on a large job, never saw the inspector, when I asked the project supervisor what about inspections, he told me "Not to Worry".

Another project we were could never pass. I asked the inspector what to heck do I need to do to pass. He said I told you I am wiring my basement, are you that stupid?

I let the owner of the company handle it and quit a short time later.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You have to learn to read between the lines. I had an inspector here in Chapel Hill who would remind everyone that he expected a fifth for xmas. He never got one from me but others gave it to him.


----------



## dieselram752 (Jan 23, 2008)

Drip pan over the panel ???
What is this all about.


----------



## gnxtc2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> If you replaced what was there (100A Panel) with another 100A panel you should not have to bring anything up to current codes and standards unless you are getting paid to do so, it falls under the rehab code in NJ.
> 
> Just an FYI.


x2

In NJ we have the Rehab Code which still follows the 2005 NEC.

Billy T.
[email protected]


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

Inspector from Edison doesn't know that


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> What took so long to get the inspection.?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was emergency panel change,we called town to let them know, then sent them permit paper. Then customer called for inspection after he got permit in mail.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I know of two EI's in Edison. They might be mad at you or something. Maybe you should ask.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> I know of two EI's in Edison. They might be mad at you or something. Maybe you should ask.


I know of one EI in Edison who can defiantly be a real @ss. Think his name might be Kevin. They also have a very prissy building inspector. Saw him get out of his prius wearing penny loafers and didnt want to inspect the roof(solar job) because it was snowing. [email protected]&$&! Why didn't he stay home, or better yet, when we called in the morning to find out if they were working why didn't they say NO.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> If you replaced what was there (100A Panel) with another 100A panel you should not have to bring anything up to current codes and standards unless you are getting paid to do so, it falls under the rehab code in NJ.
> 
> Just an FYI.


Not meant to offend anyone here , just playing Devils Advocate:

So if there are NM Cables that just go through a chase nipple or better yet no connectors, or the grounding is incorrect, you do not have to correct this ?
As far as getting paid for it, An EC should be able to review the project and spot what is needed to do a proper install. Thus including this work in the bid.


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> I know of one EI in Edison who can defiantly be a real @ss. Think his name might be Kevin. They also have a very prissy building inspector. Saw him get out of his prius wearing penny loafers and didnt want to inspect the roof(solar job) because it was snowing. [email protected]&$&! Why didn't he stay home, or better yet, when we called in the morning to find out if they were working why didn't they say NO.


Two or three years ago he failed couple times for not using kenny clamps :001_huh:.


----------



## gnxtc2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Midnitel said:


> It was emergency panel change,we called town to let them know, then sent them permit paper. Then customer called for inspection after he got permit in mail.


If it was a repair, you don't need a permit




manchestersparky said:


> Not meant to offend anyone here , just playing Devils Advocate:
> 
> So if there are NM Cables that just go through a chase nipple or better yet no connectors, or the grounding is incorrect, you do not have to correct this ?
> As far as getting paid for it, An EC should be able to review the project and spot what is needed to do a proper install. Thus including this work in the bid.


Well sort of..............

Connectors were always required to be used and you need to use them.

The other day I did a 100A panel change. There was no ground rod, just a water main bond. Am I required to drive a ground rod...."No" Because back when the panel was installed, there was no req't for a grd rod.

Billy T.
[email protected]


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

gnxtc2 said:


> If it was a repair, you don't need a permit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is line between repair and replacement? Changing panel is it repair or replacement?


----------



## gnxtc2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Midnitel said:


> I replaced old 100Amp main breaker panel with same size panel in basement.Inspector failed for not having drip pan over the panel.
> I replaced hundreds panel never had that problem before. Any ideas what that can be?





Midnitel said:


> Where is line between repair and replacement? Changing panel is it repair or replacement?


What's the difference between an old recetacle/switch vs an old panel. You changed like for like. 

Examples: I painted my room and the devices don't match, so I'm changing them. I don't like Homeline, I want QO.

Plus you fall under the Rehab code anyway.

Billy T.
[email protected]


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

Midnitel said:


> I replaced old 100Amp main breaker panel with same size panel in basement.Inspector failed for not having drip pan over the panel.
> I replaced hundreds panel never had that problem before. Any ideas what that can be?


Ask him for the code section. He is required by the UCC to site the article. Also, check the ReHab code. What town?


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

in canada: 2-004 Permit

"electrical contractors... shall obtain a permit... with respect to installation, alteration, repair, or extension of any electrical equipment."

As for the drip edge, is the inspector thinking that water's going to be coming in from outside? Cement above the panel? I can't wait to hear the result of this!


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

No code section, he left red sticker drip pan needed, and outlet by panel for maintenance. There is outlet in 12 feet from panel.
Before and after pics.


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

But they pass something like that with no problems


----------



## Midnitel (Feb 21, 2009)

To open panel cover you have to drain water heater and pull it out first Not one house, about 30 houses built the same, furnace,water heater, and panel in same small room.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Midnitel said:


> To open panel cover you have to drain water heater and pull it out first Not one house, about 30 houses built the same, furnace,water heater, and panel in same small room.


Sounds like someone didn't review the blueprints...:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Midnitel said:


> To open panel cover you have to drain water heater and pull it out first Not one house, about 30 houses built the same, furnace,water heater, and panel in same small room.


What you can't get a stubby or right angle screwdriver in there to get that lower left screw off?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Midnitel said:


> No code section, he left red sticker drip pan needed, and outlet by panel for maintenance. There is outlet in 12 feet from panel.
> Before and after pics.


Did an electrician run that copper pipe? I didn't think plumbers used pipe benders. :001_huh:


----------

